# "Kaufempfehlung" oder "Was man sonst noch brauchen kann"



## Tinchen12 (27. Oktober 2009)

Einen Thread für Heizsohlen finde ich doof.
Aber vielleicht finde ich hier ja in Zukunft noch andere Kaufempfehlungen...

Aber ab nächster Woche gibt es nun erstmal bei Tchibo beheizbare Einlegesohlen (online jetzt schon bestellbar). Ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht, aber bisher nur gutes gehört und werde sie diesen Winter einmal testen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2009)

Oh, lass die Finger von den Tchibo Dingern, die sind der letzte Schrott! Ich hab meine wieder zurückgeschickt, Befestigung total fummelig, die Temperaturregelung ist so schwergängig, dass man sie eher garnicht verstellen kann und bei mir war dann zudem der Akku auch noch schnell kaputt. Ist echt rausgeschmissenes Geld und ich bin nicht die Einzige, die damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe keine schlechte Erfahrung mit den Tchibo-Heizsohlen gemacht 
Die Befestigung ist zwar tatsächlich etwas fummelig, aber dafür fallen sie auch nicht so leicht ab wie bei einem anderen System, das ich getestet hatte. Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.
Die Temperaturregler sind nur am Anfang etwas schwergängig, das gibt sich mit der Zeit.
Ich habe sie seit 2 Winter im Einsatz und mir ist noch kein Akku kaputtgegangen. Aber in keinem Schuh - ich habe etliche ausprobiert - hatte ich nach mehr als einer Stunde noch warme Füße. Mit den Heizsohlen sind alle Probleme beseitigt, wunderbar warme Füße für Stunden  und dadurch auch gute Laune


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, sonlange die Dinger funktioniert haben, hatte ich auch warme Füße; das war aber leider nur ca. 6 Wochen. :-( Vielleicht hast du ja mehr Kraft in den Fingern wie ich.


----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mir diesen Winter einfach mein eigenes Bild machen davon.
Die, die ich letzten Winter getestet habe, haben gar nicht warm gehalten.


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab sie jetzt auch endlich bestellt, nachdem sie mir seit Jahren durch die Lappen gehen. Mal sehen, ob das Zeug was taugt. Und wenn die Teile nach kurzer Zeit kaputt sind... Ich sag nur: gesetzliche Gewährleistung!


----------



## mtbbee (27. Oktober 2009)

ich habe die Dinger auch und diese Saison wäre dann die dritte ... alles funktioniert tadellos (bis jetzt)

Fummlig ist das ganze schon, aber für den Preis ists ok solange alles funktioniert.


----------



## Radlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Weicheier! 

Ein bisschen frieren ist doch auch was Feines, hihihi. Ich hab einfach Winter-Radschuhe mit dicken Socken drin. Wenn es auch dafür zu kalt wird, passen sogar noch solche Neopren-Überzieher drüber. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, mal kurz absteigen und ein paar Meter hin- und her"trampeln"... 

Aber wie diese Dinger funktionieren, würde mich trotzdem interessieren...


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Weicheier!



Ja.    Und wir stehen dazu!   

Wie die Heizsohlen funktionieren? Naja, mittels Batterie/Akku, der außen ans Bein getackert wird, Kabel zur Sohle und darin Heizschlaufen.


----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre mit Gore Tex Winterschuhen, die halten warm und dicht. Da kommt nichts rein aber auch nichts raus... 

Ach, was braucht man denn noch zu dieser Jahreszeit?? Natürlich eine Lampe, um auch durch die Dunkelheit zu düsen .

Freue mich schon wieder auf die Nightrides. Jetzt ist es ja wieder eine Stunde eher dunkel.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine neue Stirnlampe von Petzl (für´n Appel und ein Ei bei Decathlon Mulhouse, F)!    Aber noch keine Idee, wie die am Helm zu befestigen ist...  

Ach ja, und gestern noch von BBB ein Paar Überzieher für die Schuhe geholt. Innen Fleece, außen wasserabweisend. Werden schon was taugen für 35 Euro. Winterschuhe habe ich jetzt keine mehr im Auge - weil eben gestern die Fußheizung bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich Weichei teste diesen Winter mal die Isolation von Five Ten, hoffentlich gibts wieder nen richtigen.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Oktober 2009)

Heute morgen bei Tchibo online gesehen:

Heizbare Schuhsohlen - leider bereits ausverkauft
Wer die wohl alle aufgekauft hat...   
Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar in die Geschäfte.


----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2009)

Um durch die Dunkelheit zu düsen habe ich für den Helm eine Lupine Passubio XL und für den Lenker kommt eine Light & Motion ARC (Xenon) demnächst hoffentlich mit der Post zu mir... Da freue ich mich schon drauf


----------



## mtbbee (28. Oktober 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ... und für den Lenker kommt eine Light & Motion ARC (Xenon) demnächst hoffentlich mit der Post zu mir... Da freue ich mich schon drauf



Na da bin ich gespannt was Du zu der sagst ... welche Version hast Du gewählt? und vorallem wo gekauft? In UK?
Die hätte mir gefallen (rein theoretisch, denn der Preis ist heftig) : http://www.bikelights.com/info.asp?uid=326&p=13


----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Na da bin ich gespannt was Du zu der sagst ... welche Version hast Du gewählt? und vorallem wo gekauft? In UK?
> Die hätte mir gefallen (rein theoretisch, denn der Preis ist heftig) : http://www.bikelights.com/info.asp?uid=326&p=13




Wir haben schon eine davon, genauer gesagt mein Mann.
Es ist eine Light & Motion ARC, ein etwas älteres Modell.
Gefunden haben wir die beim größten Auktionshaus e...bay in UK


----------



## apoptygma (28. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Weicheier!
> 
> Ein bisschen frieren ist doch auch was Feines, hihihi. Ich hab einfach Winter-Radschuhe mit dicken Socken drin. Wenn es auch dafür zu kalt wird, passen sogar noch solche Neopren-Überzieher drüber. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, mal kurz absteigen und ein paar Meter hin- und her"trampeln"...
> 
> Aber wie diese Dinger funktionieren, würde mich trotzdem interessieren...




Ich habe noch nicht einmal Winterradschuhe. Da kommen Skisocken rein und Neopren-Überschuhe drüber. Feddich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (29. Oktober 2009)

wenn alle Stricker reißen ein paar Wollsocken ein paar Größen größer kaufen und als "Überschuhe" zwischen Schuh und "richtige" Überschuhe ziehen (aber vorher natürlich ein Loch rein schneiden...) weiß nicht wie kalt es letztes Jahr war, aber neben der Straße lag Schnee, der nicht getaut ist... aber so bin ich über die letzte Wintersaison gekommen...


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Heute morgen bei Tchibo online gesehen:
> 
> Heizbare Schuhsohlen - leider bereits ausverkauft
> Wer die wohl alle aufgekauft hat...
> Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar in die Geschäfte.



HÄH? Ich habe sie gerade eben bestellt!


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue Stirnlampe von Petzl (für´n Appel und ein Ei bei Decathlon Mulhouse, F)!    Aber noch keine Idee, wie die am Helm zu befestigen ist...
> 
> Ach ja, und gestern noch von BBB ein Paar Überzieher für die Schuhe geholt. Innen Fleece, außen wasserabweisend. Werden schon was taugen für 35 Euro. Winterschuhe habe ich jetzt keine mehr im Auge - weil eben gestern die Fußheizung bestellt!




Die Stirnlampe hab ich mir letzten Sommer in Frankreich auch im Decathlon gekauft, ist auch toll für alle möglichen anderen Aktivitäten. Musste bspw. nach dem Umziehen einen riesigen, dunklen Wandschrank innen putzen oder letzte Woche abends draußen ein RR inspizieren....

Wie sie sich auf dem Helm festmachen lässt, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, außerdem, ob die Ausleuchtung dafür ausreicht.


Winterschuhe hab ich auch keine, bin bisher nur mit Neopren und warmen Einlegesohlen gefahren im Winter. Aber die Heizsohlen test ich jetzt auch mal, wenn sie was taugen, spart man sich damit schon immense Ausgaben, Winterschuhe sind ja nicht billig.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht gab es Nachschub und sie sind wieder bestellbar.


----------



## Radlerin (29. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht einmal Winterradschuhe. Da kommen Skisocken rein und Neopren-Überschuhe drüber. Feddich



Kenn ick.  So bin ich auch lange gefahren. Allerdings war es immer ziemlich unbequem, weil die normalen Schuhe eigentlich zu eng für Skisocken sind. Dann hab ich mal preiswert ein paar Winterschuhe erwischt, die passen rein räumlich besser zu dicken Socken.  In den Schuhen trag ich noch solche flauschigen Einlegesohlen mit ner Isobeschichtung drunter, damit durch die Cleats nix reinkommt.

Lampenmäßig bin ich immer noch mit meiner alten Sigma Mirage unterwegs. Reicht für meine Strecken, im dunklen Wald muss man sich halt beim Tempo etwas mäßigen, wenn man noch was erkennen will. Aber die dunkle Jahreszeit ist ja glücklicherweise nicht so lang... die 7-8 Monate...


----------



## Norcovixa (29. Oktober 2009)

> Reicht für meine Strecken, im dunklen Wald muss man sich halt beim Tempo etwas mäßigen, wenn man noch was erkennen will.



genau, oder man macht im dunklen ein paar Flugstunden 

LG

Norcovixa


----------



## 42des (29. Oktober 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Einen Thread für Heizsohlen finde ich doof.
> Aber vielleicht finde ich hier ja in Zukunft noch andere Kaufempfehlungen...
> 
> Aber ab nächster Woche gibt es nun erstmal bei Tchibo beheizbare Einlegesohlen (online jetzt schon bestellbar). Ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht, aber bisher nur gutes gehört und werde sie diesen Winter einmal testen.


 
Genial - klingt wie die Lösung für mein Problem mit den kalten Füßen. Im letzten Winter war das teilweise schon dramatisch...

Werde gleich mal auf Tschibo.de danach suchen.

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## 42des (29. Oktober 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Heute morgen bei Tchibo online gesehen:
> 
> Heizbare Schuhsohlen - leider bereits ausverkauft
> Wer die wohl alle aufgekauft hat...
> Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar in die Geschäfte.


 

   

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## 42des (29. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> In den Schuhen trag ich noch solche flauschigen Einlegesohlen mit ner Isobeschichtung drunter, damit durch die Cleats nix reinkommt.


 
Fahrt Ihr auch im Winter mit Klickies? Ich bin im Winter eigentlich nur auf der Strasse unterwegs und brauche sie technisch nicht. Daher wollte ich dieses Jahr mal andere Pedale benutzen, um die Kältebrücke weg zu bekommen. Hat da jemand erfahrung mit? Bringt das was?

Im letzten Winter habe ich nämlich echt gelitten unter mega kalten Füssen - bis zu Taubheitsgefühl und halbstündigem vorsichtigen warmmassieren vor der warmen Wanne (und das trotz dicken Socken und Gore-Übeziehern für im Schuh).

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## SteffiTycoon (30. Oktober 2009)

Habe heute einen Newsletter von Rose erhalten. http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=464&ta=1

Da gibt's unter anderen aus Heizsohlen (also ob die was taugen, weiß ich nicht - sind auch teuerer als die von Tchibo).

Lg
Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (30. Oktober 2009)

42des schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr auch im Winter mit Klickies? Ich bin im Winter eigentlich nur auf der Strasse unterwegs und brauche sie technisch nicht. Daher wollte ich dieses Jahr mal andere Pedale benutzen, um die Kältebrücke weg zu bekommen. Hat da jemand erfahrung mit? Bringt das was?
> 
> Im letzten Winter habe ich nämlich echt gelitten unter mega kalten Füssen - bis zu Taubheitsgefühl und halbstündigem vorsichtigen warmmassieren vor der warmen Wanne (und das trotz dicken Socken und Gore-Übeziehern für im Schuh).
> 
> ...



Ja, also ich fahre trotzdem mit Klickies. Dann kann man auch mal "einbeinig" fahren und solche Späßchen... das schult dann den runden Tritt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Oktober 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Wie sie sich auf dem Helm festmachen lässt, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, außerdem, ob die Ausleuchtung dafür ausreicht.



Also ich habe den Gurt weggemacht und die Lampe mit Kabelbindern und Montageband an meinen alten Skihelm befestigt. Im Winter friere ich mir nicht gern die Ohren ab! Und nachts sieht´s doch auch keiner...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. Oktober 2009)

Gestern konnte man wieder bestellen, heute dies:





Vielleicht gibt es ja morgen wieder Nachschub...


----------



## Warnschild (30. Oktober 2009)

@Taunusschnecke: Oh, hast Du ein Pech! Da hilft wirklich nur tägliches Nachschauen!

@Bergradlerin: Auch ne Möglichkeit! Aber ich befürchte, meine Lampe reicht nicht aus. Hab keine speziell fürs Radfahren, nur so ne normale Kopfleuchte. Aber ein paar hundert Euro hab ich halt auch nicht einfach so mal eben. Gern würd ich bald auch "richtig" nachts fahren. 

Bin im letzten Jahr in meinem Anfänger-Übereifer häufiger mal plötzlich im Dunkeln gefahren, dann aber immer ohne Licht. Hab mich dann an breitere Wege gehalten und war erstaunt, wie lange das problemlos möglich war. Und nachts ist es so genial im Wald, da hats mich nicht mal groß gestört, dass Trails fahren nicht drin war.


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2009)

Hey Ladies,

ich erwarte stündlich mein neues Enduro/FR/DH-Bügeleisen und tröste mich im Moment über die Wartezeit, indem ich mir noch ein paar passende "Accessoires" zulege. So macht man das doch als Girlie, oder 

Jedenfalls bin ich noch ziemlich unschlüssig bei der Frage nach einem Tourentauglichen Rucksack, an den man die Protektoren und ggf auch den Fullface dranklemmen kann. Trinksystem oder wenigstens genug Platz für zwei Flaschen brauchts auch zwecks fehlender Flaschenhalter am Bike. 
Mein Problem dabei ist, dass die meisten Modelle zu lang sind, d.h. sie stoßen entweder am Kopf oder am Sattel an, oder beides 

Habt ihr Tipps / Erfahrungen?

Greez, Scylla


----------



## Norcovixa (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo scylla,

versuch es doch mal mit einem Deuter Trinkrucksack für Ladies. Er fasst 6 Liter und ist für einen 2 Liter Trinkbeutel geeignet, außerdem kann man über einen Reissverschluss noch 2 Liter aktivieren. Ich persönlich finde das Teil super!

Hier: http://www.deuter.com/products/32179_CompactEXP6SL_09_DEU.php

LG

Norcovixa


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich schon mal im Laden angeschaut. An sich super Passform. Nur passt leider kein FF dran.


----------



## Tatü (31. Oktober 2009)

Der Camelbak Chaos hat Platz für einen Fullface Helm und dank der vielen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten auch noch für die Prothis und 2l Trinkblase.


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2009)

Super, wusste gar nicht, dass es so was von Camelbak gibt.
Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal näher anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (1. November 2009)

hallöchen !

stirnlampen lassen sich super mit klettband am helm befestigen.
also so zeugs :
http://www.hifi-music.de/shop/Klettverschluss-Set-05m-x-25mm-selbstklebend

eine seite auf die rückseite der lampe andere seite an helm eventuell auch noch was an den "bändern" der lampe festmachen (3 punkte dann hälts am besten). wiegt fast nixx, hält super und kann man zerstörungsfei mit feuerzeugbenzin wieder ab machen (von helm und lampe)
tipp: die flauschige seite vom klett auf die lampe machen. dann kannn man die lampe auch noch ohne das man hinterher hässliche kratzer auf der stirn hat tragen. 
am billigsten bekommt man das kett zeugs übrigens wirklich in musikzubehör läden. bei dem ganzen näh und handarbeitsläden ist das  zeugs unverschämt teuer.


----------



## Schaaf (1. November 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit Gore Tex Winterschuhen, die halten warm und dicht. Da kommt nichts rein aber auch nichts raus...



Das stimmt. Allerdings bekommt man nach der Zeit auch kalte Füße. Also einfach noch ein paar Socken drüber oder drunter und dann hat es sich wirklich.


----------



## cyclestar (2. November 2009)

habe eine bikelampe bei geomengear.com in den USA gekauft, Zoll ist bis 150 frei nur Mehrwertsteuer fällt an.

Magicshine 900.

niedrigste Stufe genügt mir fürs RR (ca. 25-30 km/h) + Feldwege: bisher 7h gehalten, wobei ich manchmal in der höheren Stufe fahre.
Für den preis ($ x 0,65) kenne ich nichts Vergleichbares.
Auf dem Helm habe ich eine kleine Fenix mit normallen AA-Batterien.Gibt es an jeder Tanke, und ist sehr leicht. Als Helmhalter habe ich den der Sigma Powerled genommen.
Taschenlampe + Halter ca 55, aber da kannte ich die Magicshine noch nicht.

Der Lichtstrahl der fenix ist gebündelter, also fürs RR oder auf dem Helm im Wald "zum Gucken, wo es hin geht" preislich genial und sehr sehr leicht. Für echte Nachfahrten möchte ich jetzt die Magic aber nimmer hergeben.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Update: Meine Heizeinlagen sind gestern in einem überdimensionierten Paket geliefert worden: 



Mein Freund hat mich ausgelacht, als er gehört hat, dass ich solche Dinger bestellt habe.
Sehen komisch aus.
Müssen erst mal 24 h geladen werden.
Die Verstellrädchen lassen sich nur mit Hilfsmittel verstellen, so schwer gehn die tatsächlich.
Scheinen mir recht schwer, die Akkus, vom Gewicht her.
Bin gespannt, wie lange die halten, da es ziemliche "Oldschool-Akkus" zu sein scheinen.


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. November 2009)

Wenn es nicht passt werden die bei Ebay eben wieder verkauft. Aber solange sie meine Füße gut warm halten kann ich über einen schweren Akku hinwegsehen.


----------



## kirsi (4. November 2009)

Also ich hab mir diese beheizbaren Schuhsohlen auch zugelegt und hab die letzten Winter für meine Skischuhe verwendet und fand die totaaaal super. Sie brauchen halt extrem viel Batterie, deshalb würde ich eher zu Akkus raten, aber meine Füßen waren noch nie so warm ...
Muss zum Radfahren eigentlich genauso funktionieren. Warme Füße ... hui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

kirsi schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir diese beheizbaren Schuhsohlen auch zugelegt und hab die letzten Winter für meine Skischuhe verwendet und fand die totaaaal super. Sie brauchen halt extrem viel Batterie, deshalb würde ich eher zu Akkus raten, aber meine Füßen waren noch nie so warm ...
> Muss zum Radfahren eigentlich genauso funktionieren. Warme Füße ... hui



Laufen deine mit normalen Batterien? - Kannst dir dann ja auch Akkus zulegen, wenn du teurere nimmst (bspw. 1700 mAh), dann halten die sicher auch recht lang. Das sind leistungsfähigere, wie sie normalerweise bspw. bei den besseren Kameras Verwendung finden. Außerdem hast den Preis sehr schnell wieder drin, weil nicht dauernd neue kaufen musst.


----------



## kirsi (4. November 2009)

Ja hab ich eh geschrieben.

Sie laufen mit normalen Battarien aber ich nehm lieber Akkus. Ist ja auch umweltschonender ^^


----------



## Christin (5. November 2009)

@Tinchen12: Die Tchibo-Heizsohlen taugen leider nix. Habe die mal geschenkt bekommen.
Kaufe dir besser etwas teurere speziell für den Radsport oder welche aus dem Jägerbedarf. Letztere sind natürlich top! Ich hab auch paar E-Techniker-Kumpels, die basteln sich sowas mit Heizfolie auch selber ;-)
Du bist auch im SSP-Forum, stimmts?


----------



## Tinchen12 (5. November 2009)

Ja, ich bin auch im SSP-Forum. Hallo Christine 
Das mit dem Jägerbedarf ist ein guter Tip. Ich habe nämlich auch so langsam das Gefühl, meine bestellten Heizsohlen kommen gar nicht mehr.


----------



## mtbbee (5. November 2009)

noch ein wenig gegoogelt: http://www.thermosoles.eu/

sind Sohlen ohne äußeren Akku ... die Beschreibung liest sich gut. Kennt die schon jemand oder hat was davon gehört?


----------



## AleXR6 (10. Dezember 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> www.thermosoles.eu


Hab ich mir kürzlich zulegt. Von der ersten Ausfahrt vor einigen Wochen bin ich auch tatsächlich mit warmen Füssen zurückgekehrt und war ziemlich angetan. Nachdem es jetzt immer kälter geworden ist, scheinen die Teile schnell an ihre Grenzen gekommen zu sein. Heizleistung und -dauer sind definitiv nicht ausreichend. Liegt sicherlich u. a. daran, dass die Sohlen auch auf der Unterseite warm werden und so die Wärme schnell in die Klicks fliesst.

Ich mag allerdings nicht glauben, dass dies wirklich der Sollzustand ist. Das wäre dann enorm peinlich für den Hersteller, da das Konzept wirklich klasse und die Handhabung tadellos ist. Vor einem endgültigen Urteil will ich noch die Rückmeldung vom Verkäufer abwarten. Vielleicht hab ich ja die Montagsversion erwischt.


----------



## karmakiller (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi AleXR6, endlich mal jemand der diese Thermosoles in Gebrauch hat - ich finde sie nämlich auch sehr interessant, da sie kabellos funktionieren. Im Internet ist ja sonst kaum etwas an Tests oder Erharungsberichten zu finden.
Aber dass du solche Porbleme hast ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Wie lange heizen die Sohlen denn ? Oder heizen sie bei den kalten Temperaturen gar nicht mehr ? Kannst du genaueres sagen ? Bei welchen Temperaturen hast du den Eindruck,dass sie ausgereizt waren ?


----------



## AleXR6 (26. April 2010)

Die Kalte-Füße-Zeit ist zwar zum Glück vorbei, aber - wie ich aus jahrelanger Bike-Erfahrung weiss - die nächste kommt bestimmt, deshalb hier das Ende der Geschichte Thermosoles.

Das erste Paar Sohlen war wohl wirklich nicht so gut und wurde vom Verkäufer anstandslos ausgetauscht. Das neue Paar funktionierte besser, aber immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend. Also habe ich sie wieder zurückgeschickt und dem Verkäufer folgende Testergebnisse gemailt:

1. Mountainbiken mit Shimano MW80, SealsSkinz, zusätzlich passive Sohlen, Klickpedale, trocken, -5 °C
=> Thermosoles bleiben 30-45 Minuten warm

2. Mountainbiken mit Shimano MW80, SealsSkinz, zusätzlich passive Sohlen, Flatpedals, trocken, -5 °C
=> Thermosoles bleiben 45-60 Minuten warm

Die MW80 sind eine Nr. grösser als normal.

3. Mountainbiken mit 5.10, SealsSkinz, Flatpedals, trocken, -5 °C
=> Thermosoles bleiben 60-75 Minuten warm

4. Hausschuhe in der Wohnung, Wollstrümpfe, 21 °C
=> Thermosoles bleiben 2.5-3.0 Stunden warm

5. Kühlschranktest 5°C
=> Nach drei Stunden keinerlei Wärme


Prompt bekam ich die Sohlen zurück mit dem Hinweis, sie wurden "rebootet" und funktionieren (jetzt) einwandfrei, zwei Stunden Kühlschranktest hätten sie problemlos überstanden.

Mir schwante nichts gutes und natürlich haben auch die frisch gebooteten Sohlen genauso lausig geheizt wie vorher. Mittlerweile habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Verkäufer keinerlei praktische Erfahrungen mit den Sohlen hat. Er behauptete weiterhin, dass die Sohlen auf dem Bike zwei Stunden und unter besseren Bedingungen bis zu acht Stunden halten. Aber diese Werte schaffen sie nicht einmal in der geheizten Wohnung... 

Schade, denn das Konzept der kabellosen Sohlen ist schon klasse. Wir müssen uns wohl noch ein paar Jahre gedulden, bis die Akku-Technik so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass auf dem zur Verfügung stehenden kleinem Raum genug Energie gespeichert werden kann.

Die Thermosoles habe ich dann ein letztes mal zurück nach Österreich geschickt.


----------



## JarJarBings (27. April 2010)

hm, mein mann hat solche einwegsohlen im laden, die werden aktiv, wenn man sie in die schuhe tut. die halten ca 3-5h und sind genau richtig temperiert. kosten 3 oder so.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. April 2010)

AleXR6 schrieb:


> hier das Ende der Geschichte Thermosoles.



@ AleXR6
Danke für den ausführlichen Testbericht  
Gut zu wissen, dass man sich diesen Versuch sparen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> hm, mein mann hat solche einwegsohlen im laden, die werden aktiv, wenn man sie in die schuhe tut. die halten ca 3-5h und sind genau richtig temperiert. kosten 3 oder so.


 
Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir im Januar in der Apotheke mitgenommen zum probieren. Die musste man auf die Sohlen der Socken kleben.
Also bei ca. -10°C haben die gerade mal 2 Stunden gehalten, leider. Die anschließenden 2 Stunden hatte ich dann Eisfüße.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

hab ich auch mal versucht - voll der schrott....


----------



## JarJarBings (28. April 2010)

nee, geklebt hab ich die net. nur in die schuhe gelegt. ich frag mal nachher nach der firma. die haben echt gut funktioniert, bin nur mit denen gefahren.


----------

